# مرجع مفيد جدا جدا!!!! ميكانيكا الموائع



## محمد حسن محمد حمد (17 فبراير 2010)

أخوتي لتعم الفائدة اليكم هذا المرجع الممتاز لاستاذنا الكبير الدكتور محمد هاشم ..أستاذ الموائع الذى كرس جهده وعلمه الزاخر لخدمة العلم والطلاب وما بخل يوما بشى من علمه لنا..من هنا نحييه ونسال الله أن يحفظه لنا..........
لعمرك ما الرزية فقد مال ولا شاة تموت ولابعير
ولكن الرزية فقد رجل يموت بغيبة خلق كثير
حفظك الله يا دكتور وأطال عمرك...........


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا جددددددددددددددددددددددددددا"


----------



## engineer sameer (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جسر الأمل (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكور..............


----------



## المهندس العراقي10 (26 فبراير 2010)

جاري التحميل


----------



## nartop (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي محمد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## moon soul (6 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم

ربي يعطيك العافية

واشكر صاحب العمل

وفي ميزان حسناته يا رب


----------



## salim salim (19 يناير 2011)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمراياد (19 يناير 2011)

سلمت يداك وبارك الله بك


----------



## vipaaar (7 مارس 2011)

الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## م انس بصبوص (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الموضوع


----------



## muqdad1 (28 مارس 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank yoooooooooooooo


----------



## جعفرشريف (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز وفقك الله


----------



## سيف طاهر (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## DeeDragon (23 يوليو 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## HMS (23 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي الدكتور .. وأسأل الله أن ينفع بكم وإيانا ..


----------



## mawlod (24 يوليو 2011)

يا اخوان اني محتاجكم .وشكرا


----------



## fokary (25 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملف الرائع


----------



## محمدتوم ابوالقاسم (25 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا اخى محمد حسن 
ويجزيك اللة خير الجزا


----------



## م/الفيفي (25 يناير 2012)

*شكراً*

موضوع رائع وكتاب متميز و الشكر لك وللمؤلف.


----------



## اب جقادو (27 يناير 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## moh. ishag (28 يناير 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد الشاويش (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## saad_aljuboury (20 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور والله يرحم والديك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## salahf9 (6 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zizo_ppc (7 أبريل 2013)

سلمت يداك


----------



## زينب الصافي (7 أبريل 2013)

بارك اللة فيك ...... مشكور


----------



## اب جقادو (9 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م حسام الجنابي (9 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## م احمد الموسوي (28 أبريل 2013)

شكراً


----------



## ahmeds sabrey (18 مايو 2013)

ربي يعطيك العافية


----------



## mhmdslmon (10 يونيو 2014)

ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية علي كل شئ


----------



## abdesselam19 (30 يوليو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (1 أغسطس 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Emaduldeen (1 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
طلب مساعدة
كيف يتم حساب الميل لمنظومات الصرف الصحي وكذلك اقطار الانابيب حسب الكود national standard plumping code 2009


----------



## hany yassin (2 أغسطس 2014)

رحم الله والديك اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس ايهم (30 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## abdallahag (10 مايو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## Ahmed Badran Bedro (21 مايو 2015)

ياااه الموضوع دا فكرني بماده فلويد في الكلية


----------

